# recoil spring and guide



## kaelbsig250 (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick question,

While disassembling my sig p250, i noticed that the recoil spring did not completely stay on the guide. In videos i have watched it stayed completely on the guide. Is this normal?


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

It will usually stay on, but if there is no visible damage to the spring or rod it's ok.


----------

